# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Εργαστηριο για service κινητων.

## Automatoss

Καλησπέρα θελω να κανω ενα εργαστηριο επισκευής κινητων τηλεφώνων στο σπιτι μου. Αν μπορείτε να προτείνετε εργαλεια που θα χρειαστω η γενικοτερα εξοπλισμο που πρεπει να προμηθευτω και απο που αν εχετε καποιες ιδεες παρακαλω μοιραστειτε. Επισης συμβουλες ειναι ευπροσδεκτες και για προμηθεια ανταλακτικων μεσω διαδυκτιου.

----------


## rep

το ποιο βασικο εργαλειο που θα χρειαστεις ειναι γνωση ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων.εχεις?μετα θα σου πω τα υπολοιπα.το να ανοιξεις μπακαλιστικα ενα κινητο γιατι βλεπεις οτι ενας φιλος σου που εχει μαγαζι εχει δουλεια και θελεις και εσυ δεν λεει τιποτα.το μονο που θα κανεις ειναι να καταστρεφεις την περιουσια καποιου ατυχου....

----------

a.papadatos (13-02-12), 

leosedf (13-02-12)

----------


## leosedf

Θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι σοβαρό ή να κάνεις ένα με το ζόρι εργαστήριο?

----------


## jimk

το φαγατε το παιδι... ποιο χαλαρα...

----------


## rep

γιατι τι του ειπαμε?

----------


## Xarry

> καταστρεφεις την περιουσια καποιου ατυχου....







> γιατι τι του ειπαμε?



Μονο αυτο λιγο ειναι;

----------


## leosedf

Την αλήθεια του είπαμε, δεν μπορείς έτσι απλά να κάνεις εργαστήριο τέτοιου τύπου, πρέπει να ξέρουμε τι θέλει να κάνει και τι γνώσεις έχει. Και τι χρήματα διαθέτει. Αλλά και πάλι χωρίς γνώσεις...

----------


## maouna

το κακό ειναι οτι το κινιτό δεν ειναι σαν μια τοστιέρα να πεις χαλασε το φις,θα βάλω άλλο....

----------


## rep

φιλε χαρη θα σου ενα πραγμα.στη βεροια εχουν ανοιξει και κλεισει καμια δεκαρια μαγαζια κινητης τηλεφωνιας που προσπαθουσαν να κανουνε και επισκευες χωρις καμια γνωση ,ουτε τα βασικα δεν ηξεραν, οσοι πηγεναν το κινητο τους για επισκευη και δεν μπορουσαν να το κανουνε μετα τα εφερναν σε μενα "η στα μαγαζια που συνεργαζομαι,δυστοιχος τα ποιο πολλα δεν επισκευαζονταν μετα την πρωτη επισκευη γιατι ο το ανοιγαν με λαθος εργαλεια και εκαναν ζημια στην πλακετα και σε πολλα εξαρτηματα αλλα πειραζαν το λογισμικο με περιεργα λογισμικα που εβρησκαν στο διαδικτυο τζαμπα και πολλα αλλα και τα ποιο πολλα ειχαν απλες βλαβες στην αρχη.δεν ειπα κατι που θα τον πειραξει "η θα τον μειωσει αν δεν εχει γνωση αλλα θα τον προστατεψει απο πολλα προβληματα.αυτα....αν καποιος παρεξηγηθηκε συγνωμη..

----------

a.papadatos (13-02-12), 

patent61 (14-02-12)

----------


## Xarry

Τον ρωτησατε αν εχει 30 αρχαιολογιες κινητα και θελει να παρει 5 εργαλεια και να ακουσει και 5 πραματα για να τα ανοιξει και να περασει την ωρα του;

----------


## jimk

αμα ειναι καλος η οχι ας το κρινουν οι πελατες του... εκτος και αν δουλευεται στο υπουργειο και περναει απο εξετασεις εδω, τοτε αλλαζει...

----------


## leosedf

> φιλε χαρη θα σου ενα πραγμα.στη βεροια εχουν ανοιξει και κλεισει καμια δεκαρια μαγαζια κινητης τηλεφωνιας που προσπαθουσαν να κανουνε και επισκευες χωρις καμια γνωση ,ουτε τα βασικα δεν ηξεραν, οσοι πηγεναν το κινητο τους για επισκευη και δεν μπορουσαν να το κανουνε μετα τα εφερναν σε μενα "η στα μαγαζια που συνεργαζομαι,δυστοιχος τα ποιο πολλα δεν επισκευαζονταν μετα την πρωτη επισκευη γιατι ο το ανοιγαν με λαθος εργαλεια και εκαναν ζημια στην πλακετα και σε πολλα εξαρτηματα αλλα πειραζαν το λογισμικο με περιεργα λογισμικα που εβρησκαν στο διαδικτυο τζαμπα και πολλα αλλα και τα ποιο πολλα ειχαν απλες βλαβες στην αρχη.δεν ειπα κατι που θα τον πειραξει "η θα τον μειωσει αν δεν εχει γνωση αλλα θα τον προστατεψει απο πολλα προβληματα.αυτα....αν καποιος παρεξηγηθηκε συγνωμη..



Μου έχει συμβεί άπειρες φορές.

Επίσης δεν μου φάνηκε να θέλει να παίξει στο σπίτι.

----------


## Xarry

> φιλε χαρη θα σου ενα πραγμα.στη βεροια εχουν ανοιξει και κλεισει καμια δεκαρια μαγαζια κινητης τηλεφωνιας που προσπαθουσαν να κανουνε και επισκευες χωρις καμια γνωση ,ουτε τα βασικα δεν ηξεραν, οσοι πηγεναν το κινητο τους για επισκευη και δεν μπορουσαν να το κανουνε μετα τα εφερναν σε μενα "η στα μαγαζια που συνεργαζομαι,δυστοιχος τα ποιο πολλα δεν επισκευαζονταν μετα την πρωτη επισκευη γιατι ο το ανοιγαν με λαθος εργαλεια και εκαναν ζημια στην πλακετα και σε πολλα εξαρτηματα αλλα πειραζαν το λογισμικο με περιεργα λογισμικα που εβρησκαν στο διαδικτυο τζαμπα και πολλα αλλα και τα ποιο πολλα ειχαν απλες βλαβες στην αρχη.δεν ειπα κατι που θα τον πειραξει "η θα τον μειωσει αν δεν εχει γνωση αλλα θα τον προστατεψει απο πολλα προβληματα.αυτα....αν καποιος παρεξηγηθηκε συγνωμη..



Το θεμα ειναι οτι "πεσατε" πανω του χωρις να ξερετε τι θελει να κανει ο ανθρωπος. Στο σπιτι του δε νομιζω οτι θα θελει να ανοιξει επαγγελματικο εργαστηριο, ας περιμενουμε και την απαντηση του ιδιου.

----------


## rep

βασικα εργαλεια......
ενα μικροσκοπιο http://www.techgsm.com/Stereo_Micros...T5C,41152.html
διαφορα κατσαβιδια http://www.techgsm.com/cat_Screwdrivers_4832.html
ενα πολυμετρο http://www.techgsm.com/Digital_multi...582,41157.html
ενα τροφοδοτικο http://www.techgsm.com/Power_Supply_1503D,4137.html
μικροεργαλεια ανοιγματος  http://www.techgsm.com/cat_Phone_open_tools_243.html
διαφορες λαβιδες http://www.techgsm.com/cat_Tweezers_4833.html
κοφτακια μυτοτσιμπιδα http://www.techgsm.com/cat_Pliers_cutters_4834.html
εξαρτηματα μπορεις ν βρεις εδω www.pds.com.gr εδω http://www.mobile-parts.com/english/index.php 
μερικα εργαλεια τυπου ufs cruiser .
αντιστατικα εργαλεια και μερικα ακομα..

----------

gethag (27-11-12), 

patent61 (14-02-12), 

wow (13-02-12)

----------


## Killo_Watt

αυτα τα βασικά

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoyue-968-SMD-HotAir-3in1-Repairing-Rework-Station-220V-/200661676342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb85e  3136

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-CLEAN-LIQ...item20b84b3c8b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-QK...item4600d780e7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mobile-Phone...item3f0514bfc3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/31-1-Open-To...item35b40b76f1

και ψαξε για flashing box εχω καιρο να ασχοληθώ δεν ξερω τι παιζει πλέον...

----------


## leosedf

Setool είναι το πιο δυνατό.
Αν θέλεις μπορείς να βρείς και τα επίσημα εργαλεία κάθε εταιρίας αλλα ανεβαίνει το κόστος.
Επίσης κανένα καλό πολύμεντρο πάγκου, έναν GSM/UMTS/BT tester.
Κανένα παλμογράφο κλπ.

Θα ήταν καλό να αποφεύγεις κατσαβίδια με μύτες και επίσης μπορείς να βρες και κατσαβίδι με δυναμόκλειδο (αν θέλεις να το κάνεις σωστά πρέπει να σφίξεις και τις βίδες με συγκεκριμένη ροπή) φυσικά δεν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά στην αρχή μπορεί να σπάσεις βάσεις από βίδες.
Ας μας πει πρώτα τι θέλει.

----------

wow (13-02-12)

----------


## duomax03

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Είμαι ηλεκτρονικός αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι με επισκευή κινητών τηλεφώνων γιατί δεν διαθέτω τις γνώσεις και δεν έχω τον απαιτούμενο εξοπλισμό. 

  Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν χρειάζεται να αγοράσει κάποιος επιπρόσθετα εξοπλισμό SMD για αυτό το εργαστήριο ; επίσης γνωρίζει κανείς κάποιο αξιόπιστο service για να συνεργαστώ, γιατί πολλοί πελάτες μου φέρνουν κινητά και δυστυχώς σε αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς, τους διώχνω. 

  Διαθέτω τις τεχνικές δεξιότητες ( κολλήσεις smd ) απλώς δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με αυτού του είδους τις επισκευές

----------


## rep

Κωστα δεν ειναι ακατορθοτο να κενεις επισκευη κινητου...αντιθετα θα ελεγα.το καλο με ενα τυπο τεχνικων κινητης τηλεφωνιας μεσα σε αυτους και εγω ειναι οτι ασχοληθηκαμε απο το ξεκηνημα των κινητων στη ελλαδα,ποιο ευκολα τηλεφωνα χωρις μεγαλες δυνατοτητες πιο μεγαλα κινητα με μεγαλυτερα εξαρτηματα δηλαδη ευκολες βλαβες .η μεταβαση στα σημερινα τηλεφωνα δεν εγινε αποτομα αλλα σταδιακα.και εγω δεν ξερω αν ξεκηνουσα σημερα αν θα τα καταφερνα..

----------

leosedf (13-02-12)

----------


## picdev

όπως είναι σήμερα τα κινητά πρέπει να χαλάσεις πολλά για να μάθεις, 
λαπτοπ ανοίγω αρκετά εύκολα, είχα ανοίξει και 2 κινητά πριν χρόνια, αλλά όταν άνοιξα ένα πρόσφατο κινητό.............
δεν έμεινει τίποτα  :Rolleyes:  πολύ λεπτοδουλειά και πολλά εργαλεία, α ρε 3210...

----------

leosedf (13-02-12)

----------


## takisegio

ετσι ειναι...αλλα τωρα δεν θα πληρωνομαστε για την γνωση και την εμπειρια μας

----------


## marioland

Μεχρι service level 2  δε φαινονται τοσο τρομερα τα πραγματα.  Για επισκευες σε επιπεδο πλακετας - υλικων τα βλεπω λιγο απογοητευτικα  :Unsure:  πλεον   , όντως οσοι μπηκαν παλαιοτερα στο αντικειμενο πρεπει να ηταν  απλουστερα τα πραγματα και ειχαν την ευκαιρια να μαθουν πολλα    ( το βλεπω παιζοντας με παλια κινητα αλλο τα εξαρτηματα 0805 ,0603 αλλο 0402 κ το 0201 και ολα τα IC BGA ) Επισης δε βλεπω να υπάρχουν και πολλα εξαρτηματα  IC κλπ για προχωρημενο service σε συσκευες μετα απο τις σειρες Κ750 κλπ. Βεβαια και το κοστος επισκευης πλεον δεν μπορει να ειναι μεγαλο στις περισσοτερες συσκευες πχ τι κοστος επισκευης μπορουσε νε εχει ενα N95 των 600€  (και γενικα οταν τα κινητα ηταν αρκετα ακριβοτερα )και τι κοστος επισκευης μπορει να εχει σημερα ενα φτηνο Galaxy ή xperia απο αυτα που αγοραζουν οι παντες ? 
Οσον αφορα τα software box ηθελα να ρωτησω κατα ποσο  αξιζει η αγορα τους πλεον εφοσον ενα απλο update  που διορθωνει μερικα  σφαλματα γινεται απο το ιντερνετ και ξεκλειδωματα δεν εχουμε στη χωρα μας?  
Το Setool αξιζει η αγορα στην πληρη εκδοση του η αρκει μια φθηνοτερη και αγοραζουμε gredits αν χρειαστει ? Εναλλακτικα δεν κανουν τη δουλεια του τα  Mtbox ή ufs αφου εχουν και setool στο πακετο τους ?
Τελος αφου σας ζαλισα αρκετα  :Rolleyes:  ηθελα να ρωτησω αν αξιζει και η αγορα συσκευης καθαρισμου με υπερηχους μαζι με τα υπολοιπα εργαλεια που προτείνετε γιατι με απλη ισοπροπανολη  δεν ειδα αποτελεσματα και δοκιμασα με διαλυτικο νιτρου το οποιο καθαρισε τα αλατα κλπ αλλα..... ( δε δοκιμασα την πλακετα ακομη αν ζει  :Unsure:  )

----------


## leosedf

Άλλο το setool και άλλο αυτό που έχει το UFS. 
Όσο για το αν αξίζει ναι αξίζει γιατί κάνουν και επισκευές και διαγνωστικά και ξεκλειδώματα και έξτρα λειτουργίες που δεν τις κάνουν τα επίσημα service soft.
Και τα επίσημα είναι χρήσιμα (όχι αυτό που παίζεις στο σπίτι σου αλλά αυτά που έχουν στο service).
Ανταλλακτικά υπάρχουν μάλιστα οποιαδήποτε χρειάζεσαι.
Ναι κάνει και η συσκευή υπερήχων αλλά δεν κάνει δουλειά από μόνη της.


Αν σε συμφέρει να αγοράσεις καινούριο των 600 ευρώ και δε σε συμφέρει να επισκευάσεις το ίδιο με 80-100 (παράδειγμα και είναι και υψηλό κιόλας) τότε μάλλον έχεις αρκετά λεφτά.

----------


## rep

σιγουρα ενα μπανιο υπερυχων πρεπει να υπαρχει σε ενα εργαστηριο κινητων,κανει δουλεια,οσον αφορα τα μηχανηματα αναβαθμησεων-τα δωρεαν κανουν μεχρι ενα επιπεδο και τα πολυ βασικα,καλο ειναι να υπαρχουν για καθε τυπο κινητου διαφορετικα μηχανηματα.

----------


## johnnyb

> Άλλο το setool και άλλο αυτό που έχει το UFS. 
> Όσο για το αν αξίζει ναι αξίζει γιατί κάνουν και επισκευές και διαγνωστικά και ξεκλειδώματα και έξτρα λειτουργίες που δεν τις κάνουν τα επίσημα service soft.
> Και τα επίσημα είναι χρήσιμα (όχι αυτό που παίζεις στο σπίτι σου αλλά αυτά που έχουν στο service).
> Ανταλλακτικά υπάρχουν μάλιστα οποιαδήποτε χρειάζεσαι.
> Ναι κάνει και η συσκευή υπερήχων αλλά δεν κάνει δουλειά από μόνη της.
> 
> 
> Αν σε συμφέρει να αγοράσεις καινούριο των 600 ευρώ και δε σε συμφέρει να επισκευάσεις το ίδιο με 80-100 (παράδειγμα και είναι και υψηλό κιόλας) τότε μάλλον έχεις αρκετά λεφτά.



Που βρισκει κανεις ανταλλακτικα ρε παιδια περα απο τα βασικα? 
Στα ελληνικα site  περα απο  μερικα βασικα εξαρτηματα , τσιπακια κλπ εχει μονο για παλια κινητα  σε Site  τυπου gsm server τα ιδια..... στο techgsm  τα ιδια  ( θελουν συννενοηση και προσφορα  με mail για ποιο εξειδικευμενα υλικα? )  μονο σε ρωσικα site βρισκω τα παντα αλλα μαλλον ειναι για εγχωρια αγορα χωρις αγγλικα χωρις paypal  ουτε εχω δει να προσφερουν  αποστολη για εξωτερικο.

----------


## @Morpheus

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μήπως ξέρετε αν διοργανώνονται πουθενά σεμινάρια για τεχνικούς κινητών τηλεφώνων;

----------

